
The Expurgation of Maniac Mansion - mariorz
http://www.crockford.com/wrrrld/maniac.html
======
erik
I've read this before. But this is the first time I realized that it is
written by Douglas Crockford, the Javascript advocate.

------
bprater
What a fucking amazing game for it's time. I never had so much fun playing my
C64.

